# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Emmerdale > General >  patsy kensit- such a bad actress!

## leanne27

i think patsy kensit is the worse actress i've ever seen the only reason she was soo popular was because she was working alongside emma atkins (charity) and she was brillaint! now that emma's left all sadie does is snog cain (urggh!) and cry over her dead dog! and her face is so plastic! whatever she has had done to it, surgery wise really stops her showing any expressions on her face whatsoever! anyone agree?

----------


## xCharliex

Noooooo dont say that! I think shes fab, i couldnt compare her to any other films shes been in as i havent seen them. Theres far worse actors/actresses the majority you will find in Hollyoaks.
Call me biased cos im a huge fan of Patsy's shes great to look at to. Emma Atkins is an amazing actress, they worked well together IMO

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Theres far worse actors/actresses the majority you will find in Hollyoaks.


Why hollyoaks!?   :EEK!:

----------


## xCharliex

No offence to the fans, i used to love Hollyoaks back in the day when Jambo, Kurt, Natasha, Ollie, Chloe etc used to be in it, but now its just so rubbish. The cast are just awful, theres a few good actors/actresses but their still not great

----------


## alan45

Patsy Kensit is so wooden. She cannot act to save her life. She just has the one gormless exprssion. A great character ruined by a Z rate actor

----------


## Debs

> Patsy Kensit is so wooden. She cannot act to save her life. She just has the one gormless exprssion. A great character ruined by a Z rate actor


 
i really dont think shre is that bad! compared to other actors they have had in this and any other soap she is quite good

----------


## Bad Wolf

the botox has't helped her at all.  it think she is a good actress, just expressionless as her face is so tight

----------


## Siobhan

> i really dont think shre is that bad! compared to other actors they have had in this and any other soap she is quite good


I think she is good in this.. I have seen her in Absolute Beginners and Lethal Weapon 2.. she was really bad in them.. Plus I have heard  and to my shame, quite like,  her only pop song.. :Cartman:

----------


## Debs

> the botox has't helped her at all. it think she is a good actress, just expressionless as her face is so tight


oh yeah she has definately had work done! and i would say her lips have been done too

----------


## Debs

> I think she is good in this.. I have seen her in Absolute Beginners and Lethal Weapon 2.. she was really bad in them.. Plus I have heard and to my shame, quite like, her only pop song..


 
POP SONG????

----------


## Bad Wolf

yup, iits a shame really, i thought actresses didn't get it done for that reason, they cant express anything?

----------


## Siobhan

> POP SONG????


Yeah, she had a song in the 80's called " I'm not scared"... I liked it but nobody else does.. she was married to Jim Kerr from Simple minds at the time so I assume she got the contract from him

----------


## dddMac1

Patsy Kensit is a good Actress

----------


## Ella.

I dont really think Patsy Kensit it that bad, I quite like her in Emmerdale. I have definately seen worse!

----------


## Siobhan

> I dont really think Patsy Kensit it that bad, I quite like her in Emmerdale. I have definately seen worse!


Yeah Diggory in Corrie... Worst actor ever!!!!!!!

----------


## dddMac1

i hate Diggory in corrie

----------


## leanne27

thanks alan45 that's the word i was looking for... wooden, all she seems to do is moan all the time and what she did to tom was awful, she makes out as though she cares about him all the time and that he's like a dad to her, when she ruined his happiness with charity, only because she wanted all his money for when he died... she sounds as if she really cares for him! lol

----------


## alan45

Im sorry folks but IMHO she is a totally useless actress - Totally one dimensional expresionless

----------


## Meh

> Yeah, she had a song in the 80's called " I'm not scared"... I liked it but nobody else does.. she was married to Jim Kerr from Simple minds at the time so I assume she got the contract from him


Nah, I like that song. She was in a group called Eigth Wonder if I recall correctly.

----------


## alan45

She could not act her way out of a paper bag - she is as bad as the actress who plays TRACEYLUV in corrie both cast from the same forest

----------


## Treacle

> She could not act her way out of a paper bag - she is as bad as the actress who plays TRACEYLUV in corrie both cast from the same forest


Agreed!

----------


## chec2k

I think she is a good actress, how she expresses herself is in line with the Sadie character. Has anyone seen Blame it on the Bellboy?, she is pretty good in that film.

----------


## Siobhan

> Nah, I like that song. She was in a group called Eigth Wonder if I recall correctly.


yeah that's the name of the band.. and I honestly thought I was the only one who liked it.. I am not alone

----------


## alan45

> I think she is a good actress, how she expresses herself is in line with the Sadie character. Has anyone seen Blame it on the Bellboy?, she is pretty good in that film.


Her expressions are totally without emotion of feeling. They are the same whether she is angry, cross or happy. She is not capable of playing The Bitch that is Sadie King.  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Siobhan

> Her expressions are totally without emotion of feeling. They are the same whether she is angry, cross or happy. She is not capable of playing The Bitch that is Sadie King.


she is nowhere even close to been the super bitch such as Kim or Charity but I like her in Emmerdale compare to her movie career

----------


## phils little sister

I liked her in Lethal weapon - she was v pretty aswell but then she was only 19, i dont think she is as good as Charity or Kim even Zoe is better than her

----------


## Treacle

It depends who she works with.

----------


## stacyefc

i actually think shes a good actress

----------


## alan45

She appears to be a good actress when acting alongside the likes of Shadrach Dingle but when compared with Leah Bracknell and Emma Atkins she is shown as the poor actress she is

----------


## Treacle

I personally think it's the botox injections.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> I personally think it's the botox injections.


It's probably all those peas she ate as a child.   :Sick:

----------


## ~*~Leanne~*~

I think Patsy is a good actress

----------


## alan45

> I think Patsy is a good actress


Compared to who exactly??????????  :Rotfl:

----------


## samantha nixon

i think patsy is a really good actress and i love her character sadie i cant wait to see what her and kelly are like together

----------


## alan45

> i think patsy is a really good actress and i love her character sadie i cant wait to see what her and kelly are like together


I love the character of Sadie but sadly Patsy is incapable of bringing any life or depth to the character. All her lines are delivered in the same emotionless montonic way. A good strong character ruined by weak acting  :Sick:

----------


## xCharliex

> i think patsy is a really good actress and i love her character sadie i cant wait to see what her and kelly are like together


Me to, would be interesting to see them two rock the Dales! I can see them becomming enemies though, i hope they dont

----------


## Treacle

Patsy is an awful actress  :Big Grin:

----------


## xCharliex

I've heard, many times

----------


## Treacle

> I've heard, many times


I think most of her fans only care about her "looks" or something (not that she's anything startling because she isn't) they cannot possibly care for any acting talent that isn't there to care for!   :Rotfl:

----------


## alan45

> I think most of her fans only care about her "looks" or something (not that she's anything startling because she isn't) they cannot possibly care for any acting talent that isn't there to care for!


Errr  What looks????????? The Botox Lips perhaps

----------


## .:Kitz:.

*groan* i hate Patsy Kensit. She's so boring........... :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Treacle

She also thinks she rules the roost there at Emmerdale.

----------


## xCharliex

> I think most of her fans only care about her "looks" or something (not that she's anything startling because she isn't) they cannot possibly care for any acting talent that isn't there to care for!


Hmm... dont judge me as you dont know me, i dont care for actors or actresses just because of their looks, maybe you should say that to many Nigel Harman fans on here! Im sure they wouldnt take that quote nicely   :Moonie:

----------


## Treacle

> Hmm... dont judge me as you dont know me, i dont care for actors or actresses just because of their looks, maybe you should say that to many Nigel Harman fans on here! Im sure they wouldnt take that quote nicely


Nigel can act he's not just a pretty face unlike Patsy Botox.

----------


## xCharliex

I think you'll find i never said Nigel couldn't act, but the majority of his fans like him because he is good lookin

----------


## Treacle

> I think you'll find i never said Nigel couldn't act, but the majority of his fans like him because he is good lookin


I disagree.

----------


## xCharliex

> I disagree.


You would

----------


## Treacle

Yes because she's a poor actress with botox lips.

----------


## xCharliex

> Yes because she's a poor actress with botox lips.


  :Rotfl:   :Lol:   you crack me up

----------


## Treacle

She's brought nothing to Emmerdale and all the Kings storylines are predictable.

----------


## xCharliex

All i can say is if she was that bad, why would she be put up for Awards? Your not a casting director, you dont have the experience to judge, except as a viewer like myself and millions of other people. Like it or not shes on our screens thats the end of it

----------


## Treacle

The best episode she ever did was Charity's wedding. The whole King family are taking over the show and they're so boring. The way Sadie has had a personality transplant is amazing, from lady muck to sleeping around like there's no tomorrow and kissing Cain  :Sick:  the old Sadie wouldn't have accepted being given the kiss of life by Cain!

----------


## xCharliex

De ja vou Kim Tate did the same. Its a soap, there have been far worse storylines in Eastenders. Personally i like the King family, and no not because Sadie is part of it, i just think they bring a bit of glamour like the Tate's did. 
I think the whole idea for bringing the King family into Emmerdale was to take over from the Tate's, and with obviously no Tate's left once Zoe has gone, they have.

And before you compare Patsy to Claire, Claire can act, im a huge fan of hers and yes she can act a lot better than Patsy

----------


## Treacle

Claire is a much better actress - I agree.

That's exactly what they hope to achieve a new Kim but sadly that era is over.

----------

